# And yet another new arrival :)



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Well this has been a week of getting my herd together that are registered.

So my second newest buckling addition is Firelight Ranch OD Thor (name pending)
Sire:Camanna LI Odins Eclipse
Dam:Apothecary Farm Poit


















Cute little guy from Robynn at Firelight Ranch!

Thor is not too happy about the fact he can't find his momma, so the pictures are of course bad again.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! He is so handsome! I LOVE his dam!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Congratulations!! Hes super cute!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:



> Congrats!!! He is so handsome! I LOVE his dam!


I love his dam as well, and I'm trying to my best to figure out how to squeeze a little more out of the over drawn goat budget. I have one more gal I'm obtaining later in the year after she finishing her milk test. But I've always been a Poit fan! She wasn't for sale when I decided to at least get one of her bucklings (thank goodness she didn't throw out all does ((sorry Robynn)) and actually gave me a nice boy).

My mother has said if I start eating breakfast and give up my one addiction of nicotine gum she would buy her for me...... I really need one addiction in my life besides goats :laugh:

So I might be a very grumpy poster here at TGS soon!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, you have his papers...so his name isn't pending. Lol.  ... Aw, what a sissy little guy. Bet you if you go sit with him and put him in your lap he will bond to you like glue. Loves scratches on his neck and shoulders. I will really miss this guy. I sat with him for an hour straight yesterday afternoon just enjoying him. He was my favorite kid this year personality-wise. And I really think he is going to mature nice and stout for you. He is built a lot like his momma so far, and she has a ton of width and depth. I would love to see him go to the Mega Bucks show next year and see how he does (hint hint...no pressure or anything.)  I'm hoping to bring Densil and Jefferson, my Jr. buck (if I ever get his dang papers straightened out.)

And yeah, his dam is a favorite for everyone who sees her. I'm having a hard time selling her, but I've got to stick to my guns and sell SOMEONE and have to choose between two of my younger gals after they freshen later this year to sell as well. Because I have a lot of planned additions I just can't do without selling a couple I have now.  The goat addiction sucks sometimes...you get a ton, but to get more you eventually have to start selling some of your others to keep expanding your diversity.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Doh that is right he isn't pending! I was trying to straighten out my paper work earlier and they have that little check box on ADGA that says "if name not available do you want us to modify it or check box to have papers sent back"...But you registered him already :ROFL: Oh well I'm still tired and I wish mother nature would turn on the air conditioner!

I plan on being at that show next year! I want to take my bucks and by does. And I'm trying to figure out who hosts the linear appraisals around here for next year. Still got a lot to learn.

He rode home great, kept putting his face up the ac vent (guess he is hot to?). Then he loved his new buckling pen with FOOD in it! He wasn't impressed too much with Lady... They all figure out really quick she is spoiled rotten. But he is being great and I'm about to go spend time with everyone until the sun goes down.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

..and I have Pholia and Rosasharn a few times, so the additions I'll be looking for next year will be un-related. Current goal, more diversity AWAY from what is so super common on this coast. Not that they are bad lines, but I think that is going to be a key to a really strong herd for me.


I'm glad he is already doing good for you! You will get attached so fast to this one. Lol. If I can figure out if any farms close to enough to be realistic to travel do are doing LA's this coming year, I'd like to try to do some too. Its kinda expensive to host one, so if the farm is OK with other goats being brought up we'd probably have to chip in for the host fee, and then its so much per goat or something. I can't remember, but the LA scores are extremely helpful for your own knowledge, decision making and an amazing marketing tool for the goats themselves and their gets when sale time comes. Ooooh I'm so excited someone is close with some really nice show stock! I will have to talk to you about buying some doe kids, or maybe trades later on if you are interested when everyone starts kidding again.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

It's about $225 to host an LA yourself.... and that's the total of all goats that come... I wanna say it worked out to about 30 goats total, at $8 per goat. Once we made the jump to doing our own LA, it's been awesome! Love it! You just gotta get your LA paperwork in place right when the registration opens up....don't dawdle or they wont be able to fit you in. It's a HUGE learning experience! And awesome! Take the jump! Really! No peer pressure :wink: 
Email me [email protected] if you need some tips when the time comes around next year


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I spoke in length with Carol at Diji about the LA process. I think Pholia up here might have it done but don't know if they allow outsiders, figure I will attend next months RVDGA herd management class and see if I can find someone that is open to hosting/allowing outside goats. If I had more parking I would offer to host up, but my parking is kinda strange and anyone with a trailer would hate me when they tried to turn around :laugh: 

If not I'm going to pack up everyone and head to Diji (note to self add to expenses a trailer at some point). She does allow outsiders and started hosting I think this year.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm...I think people could park on the street at my place and we could gather in that big asphalt lot in front of the barn with the goats. If you drive to the end of the dead end street (literally 30 seconds farther from our house), there is a big dirt circle where I turn around my horse trailer. If we could find enough people to split the cost (figure number of goats, the divide the total cost per goat and have everyone pay x amount for each goat they bring based on number of goats total.) Its worth looking into. I'm not sure who all would come though.... There aren't many in our area really, and if Pholia is already doing it,they are very close in Rogue River. If they would allow outsiders that really is probably the way to go.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Highly doubt Pholia does outsiders...simply because they have like A Million goaties themselves :greengrin: so I'm pretty sure theirs takes all day long! Ours took 1/2 day and we had only about 20-25 goats total, including the Jr's and Bucks too. 
To do your own LA...
One farm just lists on their application that they want to be a Host Herd and list their LA stock later, then the other farms just fill out their application by filling in the Host Herd's information and their own LA stock info. Each herd $pays completely seperatly thru ADGA. It's just great when you can work the attendance logistics out before filling in the papers so that they Host Herd knows that the other herds will be there for sure, and will have about 'x' amount of goats in attendance.


----------

